# Upper Peninsula morels



## mushman7 (May 9, 2013)

Been out the last week have Gotten a few dozen or so.. with this fresh rain and very warm temps coming it should be an incredible year. Any one else having any luck out there. GoodPicking !!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

mushman7 said:


> Been out the last week have Gotten a few dozen or so.. with this fresh rain and very warm temps coming it should be an incredible year. Any one else having any luck out there. GoodPicking !!


Hi Mushman. I have been picking down in Cheboygan County but live in Sault Ste Marie. I went to check one of my spots yesterday and could have picked a dozen black morels but I left them because I expect growth and hopefully more to pop. Its just getting started up here.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

mushman7 said:


> Been out the last week have Gotten a few dozen or so.. with this fresh rain and very warm temps coming it should be an incredible year. Any one else having any luck out there. GoodPicking !!


By the way Mushman. Keep the reports coming! We dont get many reports up here in the UP. I wish we could expand it.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Glenn and Mushman. I should be up there in a week. Maybe sooner. I had a really good season up there last year. It looks to be earlier this year, do you think?


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

celticcurl said:


> Hi Glenn and Mushman. I should be up there in a week. Maybe sooner. I had a really good season up there last year. It looks to be earlier this year, do you think?


Hi Celticcurl,

Its seems a tad earlier than last year. Maybe a week earlier. But last year was a special incredulous year. There were still a few pickable
yellow morels as late as June 20. And yes it was a really good season for both black morels and whites. Welcome and keep us posted!

Glenn


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

People are definitely picking black morels in the UP but I have been doing so well below the bridge
that I have not picked my spot yet. I was there last weekend and there were some that could be
picked but not alot. I should check now if I can find the time! Last year I did well on the white morels
in Mackinac and Chippewa counties so hopefully that is coming as well. Still early I think!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Hi Celticcurl,
> 
> Its seems a tad earlier than last year. Maybe a week earlier. But last year was a special incredulous year. There were still a few pickable
> yellow morels as late as June 20. And yes it was a really good season for both black morels and whites. Welcome and keep us posted!
> ...


Yes last year was the bomb! I had to stop picking because I had no where to put them (I was camp hosting)


----------



## mushman7 (May 9, 2013)

Hey guys. Still Been getting em over here in Baraga county it’s been very very dry .. we did get a good rain last now got and it’s supposed to rain again all night. They should definitely be popping.  Don’t forget to check for ticks. Lol


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Here is the update for Chippewa County. The Black morels did not do well for me here. They got off to a decent start but then we went 9 days in a row without a lick of precipitation. I picked 5 nice sized ones at my spot last night but they definitely look close to the end of their life. I left about a dozen last Monday the 18th and almost all of them were dried up beyond recognition. I usually pick 50-100 a year here. 
Also I have spotted two grays. One was 1" tall the other about 3". They are both dried to a hard crisp. I doubt they will recover even if we
do get rain. We are supposed to be getting rain tomorrow so we will see. I did well in both Chippewa County and Mackinac County later than this last year and I am positive it is not too late for the whites to pop, as long as the weather cooperates. But the black morels are done as far as I can tell.


----------

